# Your Own Homemade potato/Corn Chips



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 1, 2020)

Way back when Frito-Lay had the contest for the next great potato chip flavor, I did a bit of research and found that I could make the following flaored chips, and they tasted great.  
Pouitne
Teryaki Chicken
seasoned chicken
Beef stew, and BBQ Pork Ribs

I din't win anything, but learned a lot about what was available.  I also found that flavor profiles that work with potatoes make greatchips.  Here are some sites that sell meat powsders:

http://www.kanegrade.com/meat-

products.htmlhttp://www.frbenson.com/p/bakery.html

And there are others as well

For cheese ;owders, here are a couple:

F R Benson & Partners Ltd: Meat and Poultry Granules and Powders

https://www.lactosan.com/cheese-powders/lactosan-cheese-powders

Again, there are others as well.

Son't limit these flavorings to potato chips.  They work great with corn homemade tortilla chips, popcorn, and even as flavorings for pot pies, gravies, soups, in smashed spuds, casseroles, etc.  So if you need a new cullinary diection to explore, this is an interesting one.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

